# Autoglym Aqua Wax - Any good?



## mynamehere

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-proddetail.asp?v06VQ=HJ

Just picked this pack up.

Aqua Wax is specially formulated to impart a brilliant smear-free finish on ALL exterior surfaces, even when the vehicle is wet. The immediate benefit is that there is* no need to dry the car between washing and polishing.*

The above appealed to me. As I don't get the time I need to spend detailing.

I have a bottle of AG EGP, I also have AG Instant Tar Remover
and AG Ultra Deep Shine.

Can someone tell me if the Aqua Wax is decent?

What would be the best detailing plan given the cleaning kit I listed above?

I have access to a powerhose and I have a bottle of car wash shampoo, cant think of the name now, mythol or something, the blue/green coloured stuff, got it in Halfords, was recommended on here.

I ask about the Aqua Wax because my biggest problem is mucky residue, tar spots and so on sticking to and giving the car
a dirty discoloured look and I'm hoping to treat the paintwork so that it repels this type of grime much better keeping it cleaner
for as long as possible.

Cheers


----------



## Vyker

I'd not bother to be honest, EGP will work better for you.

Give the car a wash, then if you have some SRP, lay a few layers down, then use EGP to give you added protection.

HTH


----------



## Porta

Add a coat of aquawax after each wash, this will give you a nice protection. But I would use EGP as a foundation.


----------



## Dipesh

i have this and its a great top up wax after washes. Egp is better though. What ever you do, don't use the mf's that come with aqua wax, there terrible!


----------



## ahaydock

As above, I would look to use the UDS (or SRP if you have it) first, then give the car 2x layers of EGP (leaving 24 hrs in between if possible).

Then just use the Aquawax after each wash/every other wash :thumb:


----------



## Rich

My local AG rep says EGP will not bond properly to UDS, and the UDS is designed as a stand alone a product.

The Aquawax is a nice product, I throw a coat on after each wash, but over a wax or sealant base, I don't rely on it as a stand alone product. Lay down your EGP and then use the Aquawax after subsequent washes.

Leaves a nice finish, can smear slightly on darker colours if there is not much water left on the panel.


----------



## ryand

Rich said:


> My local AG rep says EGP will not bond properly to UDS, and the UDS is designed as a stand alone a product.
> 
> The Aquawax is a nice product, I throw a coat on after each wash, but over a wax or sealant base, I don't rely on it as a stand alone product. Lay down your EGP and then use the Aquawax after subsequent washes.
> 
> Leaves a nice finish, can smear slightly on darker colours if there is not much water left on the panel.


Exactly what I do too. Bought 5l of the stuff as both cars get a spray of it after every wash, on top of the HD wax.

Not heard about UDS like that before. Did mine with UDS/EGP/HDW in November and seems to be ok.


----------



## mynamehere

Thanks for the replies folks.

I'm going to give her a quick wash after work today:

Hose down with power washer.

Rinse from top down.

Using the two bucket method and a few capfuls of Z***l car shampoo
wash her with a lambswool wash mit.

Wash the wheels.

Use the AG Tar Remover spray to loosen up the tar spots and then wipe clean.

I also have to deal with a small scratch with Meguiars Scratch Remover,

Then rinse off.

Dry with a towel.

Then apply the UDS.

Then I also have EGP and the Aquawax.

How long do you need to wait between applying the UDS and the
EGP and Wax?

Do I need to apply the UDS then buff in, wait a while then same with the
EGP and finally spray on the Aquawax?

It's the last few stages of detailing I am very inexperienced with
and trying to pick up tips and advice on here if I can
so if anyone can offer help I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Troon

That's not a quick wash. Don't put EGP on UDS - either use UDS on its own or use EGP on top of SRP. Leave the EGP at least an hour before buffing off, then don't apply the Aqua Wax until after the next wash.

Also, before you go sealing up your paintwork with EGP, clay it. I've just done this with the wife's C-MAX to lose my clay virginity, and it's well worth it.


----------



## Rich

I would save the Aquawax until you are happy with the amount of EGP layers you want to add, (I prefer 3 as a good balance of looks and durability) and then add the Aquawax after a wash.


----------



## mynamehere

Thanks gents,

again sorry to be a pain but which would be better to use out of the EGP or UDS?

I have a silver Saab 9-5, the exact same as this: 
http://www.virtual-showroom.co.uk/images/vehicles/10219_1648.JPG
which I have about a month and a half and so far I've only detailed it properly once, the cold weather, rain and dirty roads I have to trverse to work daily (used by rigid tippers out of building sites carrying out dirt onto the roads)
has made it really hard for me to keep clean and I'm doing my best to try and 
look after her as well as possible.


----------



## Dipesh

EGP is very good at what it does. Never used UDS though.


----------



## Rich

EGP gets the nod for me purely on the durability.


----------



## ryand

save the Aquawax for after your next wash for sure.
SRP/EGP/HDW
I used UDS/EGP/HDW in that order and seems fine. Anyone else heard about only using it on its own? From reading the bottle it says the only difference is really the UDS is for newer style paint ie waterbased. Will the AG guy I know too when I see him next time.


----------



## -Kev-

tried it once, thought it was rubbish TBH, i'll stick with z8 top-up's between waxes i think


----------



## mynamehere

Washed her this evening and used the EGP for the first time.

Wasn't sure how much to use, just kept liberally splashing it
on to a fibre cloth and buffed on, soon dried into the white compund
and I left it for about 20 mins before buffing off with a clean cloth.

Car looked well after but was getting dark so will check it properly tomorrow.

I didn't use my SRP or the Aquawax as recommended in this thread, would it be worth sticking on tomorrow?

I also have Meguiars Clay Bar Kit but have never clayed before so a little apprehensive about it.

I used AG Tar Remover to take off tar spots on a lot of panels and it worked well.

Now that she's clean will the EGP do enough to bead water and help repel grime etc or should I be looking to finish her further and apply something else?

as always any advice appreciated. )


----------



## Dipesh

you should have used srp first as this will clean and prep the paint to make egp last longer. I put egp in a spray bottle and spray onto a mf, its much easier to use that way and helps get on a thin layer.


----------



## mynamehere

Dipesh said:


> you should have used srp first as this will clean and prep the paint to make egp last longer. I put egp in a spray bottle and spray onto a mf, its much easier to use that way and helps get on a thin layer.


Ah okay, shame I didn't thats a good idea about the spray bottle.

Now that she's washed and has EGP on does it need anything further
to stay shining and to help repel the road grime for as long as possible?

I have a small spray bottle of Meguiars Quick Detail Spray
which is a spray on wax I think.


----------



## Dipesh

another coat of EGP wouldn't hurt. It'll last a bit longer.

Meg's QD spray isn't a spray wax, its a QD. Makes final wipe downs safer, can be used as a clay lube etc...


----------



## alan_mcc

i used autoglym aqua wax not long ago - i applied a coat, and i must say it added a "new" shine to the car, and then added another coat a week later. this was about a month ago, and it still beads nicely when it rains and sheets off when i pressure wash.

however, i think its mainly for the ability that it can be used while the car is still wet - it can also be used on plastic trim.


----------



## Russ and his BM

^^^^^What he said.

I really like like the stuff, and it seems surprisingly durable too. It looks great on my Calypso red 5 series...

Use sparingly, unlike the AG video on youTube


----------



## andy monty

Russ and his BM said:


> Use sparingly, unlike the AG video on youTube


Yes I agree with that otherwise it can be a real pain to remove...

2-3 pumps from the ag spray bottle is more than enough for the roof of a small/medium size car roof


----------



## ryand

Yep, did 4 cars with it today and can't fault it. All different colours from different manufacturers, so long as you dont use too much and buff it off then lovely job, smells good too!


----------



## dazzlers82

i use it on all my door shuts seems pretty good to me :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh

ryand said:


> Yep, did 4 cars with it today and can't fault it. All different colours from different manufacturers, so long as you dont use too much and buff it off then lovely job, smells good too!


like bubble gum


----------



## mynamehere

So it wouldn't be a bad idea to apply a coat of the Aquawax now a few days after 
I've washed her and given it a coat of AG EGP?


----------



## djohn

SRP first to give the car a good clean polish, [After washing of course with AG shampoo] then 1 or 2 coats of EGP to finish off. Next time your car is due for a wash use the shampoo, rinse then using a little of the Aqua-wax spray and an MF dry the car off in one go, wait about 30 to 45 mins and when the Aqua-wax has cured buff off with a separate clean MF to a lovely shine.

The Aqua-wax can be used on every part of the car except the windscreen and wiper blades so no need to worry about none painted sections, it will not streak or leave white residue. every third wash or so, dry the car as normal leaving out the Aqua-wax and use EGP instead once the car is completely dry. Carry on using this process or close to it throughout the year with possibly a polish session using SRP say twice a year. This is the way I do my car for ease of cleaning and it always looks first class.

I can't use too much effort in cleaning/polishing/waxing my car due to health reasons as I get tired out very quickly but I have found this method to be very efficient, safe and leaving a nice finish that is often commented on. I do use AG fast glass on the windows and clean my alloys as normal but just using AG shampoo and same polish routine as for rest of bodywork with AG rubber conditioner for the tires. Latter leaves a nice satin finish to the tires which I prefer.


----------



## nicks16v

Has nobody mentioned that it also smells like 'Juicy Fruit' ?, it smells great


----------



## glangri2

Dipesh said:


> What ever you do, don't use the mf's that come with aqua wax, there terrible!


Why are they so bad?

I used them and thought that they were OK. Mind you they are the first MFs I have used so I might be missing something.


----------



## Alex-Clio

fiestadetailer said:


> tried it once, thought it was rubbish TBH, i'll stick with z8 top-up's between waxes i think


Which etches away at your original waxed finish.

AG Aqua Wax is a very underrated product, I think a lot of people don't use it correctly.

It really does need to be applied when wet for starters. I tend to apply it to half a car, then go back and buff, then do the same for the rest.

Leaves a noticeable added shine and is good for up to 4 weeks durability.


----------



## waxy

Alex-Clio said:


> Which etches away at your original waxed finish.
> 
> AG Aqua Wax is a very underrated product, I think a lot of people don't use it correctly.
> 
> It really does need to be applied when wet for starters. I tend to apply it to half a car, then go back and buff, then do the same for the rest.
> 
> Leaves a noticeable added shine and is good for up to 4 weeks durability.


Agreed, i use this on a customer's car,by request and it is still beading after 8 weeks.It is very,underrated,and i must admit it was not something that i would have planned on using,but it works very well,looks great and people like it.Also,most spray waxes that claim to contain Carnauba,actually contain very little,however this product is the exception.


----------



## Porscha

I LOVE AG Aquawax, here are a few pics of it on my Porsches:

Boxster:



















and the 911:



















I think its quick and works really well on the boxsters solid paint  I think the thing that amazed me the most was the effect it had on the wheels, it makes them so much brighter and I have at times used it on the side windows (it says you can on the bottles lol). 
Definitely my favorite product.


----------



## afurness

*A little disappointed*

I must admit I was a little disappointed with the aqua wax. It may be a case that it works better on different car colours, but on my silver car I struggled to see where I'd been with it before I buffed it off. This had the undesired affect that water clings to the missed bits instead of beading off.
It also streaked the glass so I had to go over with AG Glass polish to get rid of it.
Personnally speaking the water beading was better with just using AG car shampoo on top of my initial Ag HD wax treatment.


----------



## Autoglym

From the bottle: Spray Aqua Wax sparingly on to bodywork, glass, exterior trim and bumpers. Select one blue microfibre cloth for application and use to spread Aqua Wax evenly over the applied surfaces.

Provided you spread the product over every panel you won't have this uneven beading. The product shouldn't streak on the glass, it may be over application. Used correctly it is great on glass, just keep it off the windscreen as directed.


----------



## Beau Technique

This is always a product ( or one of various ) I rate and get customers to use as an infrequent top up product through there own maintenance system.
Never rated it on glass and seldom rarely use it when wet as the durability is wasted that way imo.
I cant see how anyone can be dissapointed in it tbh.
its quick, simple and easy to use with good durability ( for a quick wax ) and gives a nice look and feel if used every so often.
I do find that if used too much it impares the clarity of the finish and on some col,ours can go almost milky which is easily resolved after a couple of washes.


----------



## Autoglym

Hmm, I've always found it a lot harder to use on a dry car. But if you are getting a good result then keep on it!


----------



## apmaman

I use it on a dry car as well. Works just as well. I think it works better on the windows dry than wet. 

Still an absolutely amazing product!


----------



## Modmedia

Love it. My favourite product by far, now that I don't get much time to detail any more!


----------



## jay_bmw

love it too, i always dry the car off then use it, find it works better- love the product and smell.

might get a trade 5l of it for xmas


----------



## Autoglym

Oh well, glad it is ticking boxes wet and dry


----------



## renny

Is it ok to put this straight over the top of SRP as opposed to using the EGP as most people are saying?


----------



## Beau Technique

renny said:


> Is it ok to put this straight over the top of SRP as opposed to using the EGP as most people are saying?


If your topping up once a month after washing there should be no issues.



Autoglym UK said:


> Hmm, I've always found it a lot harder to use on a dry car. But if you are getting a good result then keep on it!


Its easy to use if the car being worked on isnt rough as a badgers ding dong.
The issues I found was from majority ive spoken to just wash and use aquawax/express wax and expect a mirracle, its not that simple but for a well maintained car wet or dry is both equally as easy to use.
As said before, using wet seems a bum deal as the durability is far less than that of application on a dry car.
Dry application gives a month on average where as wet appliaction seems to give just over 2 week threshold.
Another factor to consider is what towel it is applied by.
Plusher/thicker towels seem to work best ( from my opinion ) the shorter the pile of microfibre the poorer the outcome.


----------



## renny

Beau Technique said:


> If your topping up once a month after washing there should be no issues.
> 
> Its easy to use if the car being worked on isnt rough as a badgers ding dong.
> The issues I found was from majority ive spoken to just wash and use aquawax/express wax and expect a mirracle, its not that simple but for a well maintained car wet or dry is both equally as easy to use.
> As said before, using wet seems a bum deal as the durability is far less than that of application on a dry car.
> Dry application gives a month on average where as wet appliaction seems to give just over 2 week threshold.
> Another factor to consider is what towel it is applied by.
> Plusher/thicker towels seem to work best ( from my opinion ) the shorter the pile of microfibre the poorer the outcome.


What would you say has the better durability...

SRP & EGP or SRP & AW?

Cheers


----------



## HalfordsShopper

renny said:


> What would you say has the better durability...
> 
> SRP & EGP or SRP & AW?
> 
> Cheers


No contest there mate. SRP & EGP will outlast SRP & AW several times over.


----------



## renny

HalfordsShopper said:


> No contest there mate. SRP & EGP will outlast SRP & AW several times over.


Right bear with me here mate - have been told different things about SRP regarding abrasives blah blah.......

How often,roughly would you use the SRP and how often would you need to use the EGP?

Would you say, use the SRP 4-5 times a year and the EGP every 2nd wash / once every 6 wks or so?

I've used SRP every 6 wks without any problems but it obviously doesn't last long on it's own, hence having to use it again and again.......


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Okay, SRP will last just a few weeks on its own. If you use SRP and then top it straight after with EGP then you will seal all your hard work for a good 3 months - probably more. You can top up the EGP at anytime, but run the risk of sealing in any crud that sticks to the surface over time. So the best method is to use SRP follow with EGP, and then leave it for 3 or 4 months, before stripping it back and starting again with more SRP and more EGP.

In the mean time, wash it weekly and maybe give it a squirt of QD after each wash to keep it looking great.


----------



## renny

Gotcha :thumb:

When you say strip back and start again - do you mean clay or would it be ok to just start again with the SRP?

I appreciate it'll need claying AT LEAST once a year but using the method you describe and knowing the SRP is a decent paint cleaner...........


----------



## djmisio85

Just a question to you guys who are using Aqua Wax on a dry car. Do you use a dry cloth to apply it? Or what technique do you use to apply it?

Also how would you all rate the beading of Aqua Wax? Mine is beading ok, but I think my cloth was way too wet when I was spreading it over the panels. It doesn't bead anywhere near as well as a fresh coat of SRP or HD wax. This is why I am considering trying the Aqua Wax with less water. (and then probably finish off with rapid detailer anyway)


----------



## Sutty 90

Use the aqua wax as a top up after each wash once you have detailed your car. It's the best way to kill two birds with one stone by drying the car and topping up protection at the same time. It's a really great product and will produce great results once applied. It's my favourite auto glym product.

Sutty.


----------



## M400BHP

I use Aqua Wax a lot as i ended up with a lot of it, i do however use it as a QD. mix it 50/50 with clean water and hey presto, cheap, very good QD.

And it was an AG rep that suggested it to me


----------



## GleemSpray

Sutty 90 said:


> Use the aqua wax as a top up after each wash once you have detailed your car. It's the best way to kill two birds with one stone by drying the car and topping up protection at the same time. It's a really great product and will produce great results once applied. It's my favourite auto glym product.
> 
> Sutty.


That's why I really like it too.

It's not any extra work to incorporate it into your wash + drying routine and it really helps leave the car dry and spotless.

The just waxed shine and extra tiny bit of lsp protection feels almost like a bonus.


----------



## lingus75

I love Aquawax. use it each time I wash the car, but I use the Kent yellow drying towel first, then buff with a microfiber. Is it okay to use the drying towel first time, seems to work okay?


----------

